# (SPs only) What attachment style are you?



## Credulous (Jan 5, 2012)

Took a relationships course this winter and I'm doing an experiment to see if MBTI type relates to attachment style for a final project. 

The quiz is at this URL:
Attachment Style

it's pretty quick, much quicker than the MBTI test. 

I got the idea from a thread in the INFP forum, went through and counted: 12 secure, 3 dismissive, 7 preoccupied, and 2 fearful (so far), so the results would suggest that most NFs in this forum are secure, with the rest being mostly preoccupied (anxious, clingy). Makes sense considering the stereotype of the type. 

I got like 6 anxious, 3.8 dismissive, which makes me preoccupied. What are you? Thanks SPs!


----------



## supersugarcrispy (Jun 13, 2011)

I got a anxiety score of 2.9 and a avoidance score of 3.5, which it says is "secure".


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

I am preoccupied leaning toward secure.


----------



## mooray (Nov 22, 2011)

According to your questionnaire responses, your attachment-related anxiety score is *2.46*, on a scale ranging from 1 (low anxiety) to 7 (high anxiety). Your attachment-related avoidance score is *1.43*, on a scale ranging from 1 (low avoidance) to 7 (high avoidance).

secure!


----------



## dizzygirl (Dec 19, 2009)

I took this somewhere else in PerC only.
I am _Fearful_.


----------



## MandiKind (Oct 27, 2011)

My attachment-related anxiety score is *2.33* and my attachment-related avoidance score is *2.75, *which makes me *secure*. It seems as if I've taken a test similar to this one before. Maybe when I was in college?....


----------



## Feral (Jun 2, 2011)

I got a 2 in anxiety and a 5.22 in avoidance, putting me in the 'dismissing' quadrant.


----------



## Eighty (Apr 6, 2011)

According to your questionnaire responses, your attachment-related anxiety score is *3.50*, on a scale ranging from 1 (low anxiety) to 7 (high anxiety). Your attachment-related avoidance score is *2.20*, on a scale ranging from 1 (low avoidance) to 7 (high avoidance).

I think perhaps my answer was a bit different from the usual ESTP as I am in love *swoon*. I would never have answered this questionnaire as I did today, before I fell in love.


----------



## JamieBond (Dec 13, 2011)

I got dismissive I forget the exact score but it was very low on both...


----------



## reletative (Dec 17, 2010)

dismissive


----------



## emperor_domi (May 2, 2012)

I'm dismissive.


----------



## LykosGaiscioch (Dec 19, 2011)

Dismissive.


----------



## Finagle (Jun 4, 2011)

Preoccupied, but I'm very near the middle.


----------



## chrisu (Mar 6, 2012)

secure (2.67 anxiety, 3.27 attachment..stuff)


----------



## Sayonara (May 11, 2012)

Not sure how this is working, but I think it's saying I'm secure lol XD

According to your questionnaire responses, your attachment-related anxiety score is *3.70, on a scale ranging from 1 (low anxiety) to 7 (high anxiety). Your attachment-related avoidance score is 3.10, on a scale ranging from 1 (low avoidance) to 7 (high avoidance). 
*


----------



## Fat Bozo (May 24, 2009)

I LOL'ed at the first question. "* I get uncomfortable when a romantic partner wants to be very close. "*?? How can anybody agree with that? They're not much of a romantic partner if you don't want them to be very close!!

Anyway, it said I'm secure. Cool beans. =P


----------



## Choice (May 19, 2012)

Fat Bozo said:


> I LOL'ed at the first question. "* I get uncomfortable when a romantic partner wants to be very close. "*?? How can anybody agree with that? They're not much of a romantic partner if you don't want them to be very close!!
> 
> Anyway, it said I'm secure. Cool beans. =P


Perhaps people have different interpretations of romance?

I'm dismissive ;P I'd want to be very close, but not all the time. Personal space ftw.


----------



## haushinka (Jun 21, 2010)

_"According to your questionnaire responses, your attachment-related anxiety score is	*5.11*, on a scale ranging from 1 (low anxiety) to 7 (high anxiety). Your	attachment-related avoidance score is *3.73*, on a scale ranging from	1 (low avoidance) to 7 (high avoidance). 

Combining your anxiety and avoidance scores, you fall into the *preoccupied* quadrant. Previous research on attachment styles indicates that	preoccupied people tend to have highly conflictual relationships. Although they are comfortable expressing their emotions, preoccupied individuals often experience a lot of negative emotions, which can often interfere with their relationships."

_- Yes.


----------



## bsrk1 (Jul 18, 2012)

very low anxiety and on the secure side.


----------



## mn_shore (Jul 19, 2012)

_Fearful, makes sense _


----------

